# Need some HELP please



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 5, 2007)

Last year we had the 1st anual BBQ Central get together with 9 team competing in a fun contest between friends.

This year I am making a leap twords KCBS sanctioning.  (This year will not be sanctioned but it will be in 09).  The date will be July 18th and 19th 2008 at my dads campground.  www.smallcountry.com

I have a KCBS rep that will over see the contest and some of the judges will be making the trip too.  I am hoping to get a min of 20 teams to enter.  There will also be a car show and some bands.

This will benifit a local Fire Department who needs donated funds to operate.  Travilians Volunteer Fire Company.

Where I need help is with a catchy name.  The campground is called Small Country Campground.  I want someting that will roll off the tung and will have some meaning to the area.

Some of the ideas that Gary and I came up with are:
1.  Country Barbeque and Cruz in
2.  Back 40 Barbeque and cruz in
3.  Cruzin, Campin and Q'in
4.  BBQ Cruz in

Come on guys, help a brother out.  Come up with a catchy name.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 5, 2007)

Small Country..Big BBQ


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 5, 2007)

Rolling Smoke said:
			
		

> Small Country Cruz and Que



I like that!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Nov 5, 2007)

Small Country Que n Cruise

Don't get cute with spellings


----------



## Rag1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Fast cars N slow Que at Small Country


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 5, 2007)

Small Country Smokin' BBQ Comp


----------



## The Crazy Redneck (Nov 5, 2007)

Still thinking on some name ideas, but we are looking forward to attending this year.


----------



## john pen (Nov 5, 2007)

Small Country Smokeoff
             or
Small Country Smokefest


----------



## john pen (Nov 5, 2007)

I also like "The John Pen memorial cookoff"


----------



## Rich Decker (Nov 5, 2007)

BBQ contest at some campground in Virginia or someplace down south.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 5, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> I also like "The John Pen memorial cookoff"




are you sayin you're not gonna make it through your cold, windy, snowy, miserable, dark winter??  :roll:


----------



## john pen (Nov 5, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every years a crapshoot.... :roll:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 6, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every years a crapshoot.... :roll:[/quote:1z49ntbz]
Can I have your Magic Bus! (too much, the magic bus!) Might be a cool road trip with your buggy and the shag wagon.   Keep me posted.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 6, 2007)

How about this for the name?

"BBQ Central and Cruise In"


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 6, 2007)

Of course it was recomended that it be called:

My Side of the Mountain BBQ Contest


----------



## jwatki (Dec 2, 2007)

How about smoke in the mountain or fire in the mountain. I also like small country bbq too. Maybe Tj's BBQ contest too?


----------

